# Teaching Two This Year



## HillBettyMama

My kids arer fairly close in age, 6.5 and 5. Last year my oldest did kindergarten and some first grade. This year my oldest is in first grade and my youngest is in kindergarten. Although we covered basic phonics and some sight words oldest is no where near close to reading. Over the summer I engaged in kindergarten reading and math activities with both of them.
This is our first official week of school and we have made almost no progress with G1 since they need me there reading everything. It would be one thing if they were at the same levels instead of so different. How can I juggle two non readers at two different levels? I'm hoping my oldest does not have a processing disorder but is just a slow reader and will pick it up before long. It seems like I have been focusing on school over eight hours a day and have not had time to bake anything all week and all we have left is one loaf of bananna bread...


----------



## cfuhrer

"Teach your child to read in 100 easy lessons"

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kg9a60xwXhE[/ame]

After a couple false starts my four year old is on lesson 51 and doing quite well. Husband said he read a word off a sign downtown last week, all by himself.

I only have a couple of issues with it:

The book could be layed out better (I would have put each lesson on a two page spread, or started each new lesson on a new page). The lessons run one right after the other and sometimes my guy gets distracted by what's coming up tomorrow.

The book looks like it could have used one more proof read. I occasionally find wrong words (like a copy and paste error), or where something should have been in colored font or italicized it is not.

Finally, the punction in some of the practice stories seems a little off to me. Comma where a period would have worked better... in my opinion anyway.

However, none of those really take away from how great the program is they just require diligence on the teachers part. Reading over the lesson ahead of time helps.


----------



## SLFarmMI

HillBettyMama said:


> My kids arer fairly close in age, 6.5 and 5. Last year my oldest did kindergarten and some first grade. This year my oldest is in first grade and my youngest is in kindergarten. Although we covered basic phonics and some sight words oldest is no where near close to reading. Over the summer I engaged in kindergarten reading and math activities with both of them.
> This is our first official week of school and we have made almost no progress with G1 since they need me there reading everything. It would be one thing if they were at the same levels instead of so different. How can I juggle two non readers at two different levels? I'm hoping my oldest does not have a processing disorder but is just a slow reader and will pick it up before long. It seems like I have been focusing on school over eight hours a day and have not had time to bake anything all week and all we have left is one loaf of bananna bread...


I think you're putting a bit too much stress on yourself. You say you've only been doing G1 for a week and not making progress. Remember you're in a marathon not a sprint so you may be being too hard on yourself. I also wouldn't be worried about a possible processing disorder in your oldest at this point. (I've been a special education teacher for almost 20 years so I have some experience with non/poor readers.) I have kids of varying levels in my room so here are a few ideas that may help you. 

How are his phonemic awareness skills? (Can he orally blend sounds into words (no print involved)? Can he orally take words apart into their sounds (if you say "cat" can he separate the sounds into /k/ /a/ /t/)? Can he determine if words rhyme and provide rhyming words? Can he orally change words into other words (for example, change "cat" into "cap")? Can he orally omit parts of words (say "hat" without the /t/)? Strong phonemic awareness skills are foundational to reading skills. If his skills here are weak, there are many wonderful activities and games to strengthen them. Google "phonemic awareness activities" and you'll find tons. Most of them are low or no cost. Once he learns how to do the games and activities, many of them he can do independently while you work with your younger son. Or your younger son can do the same activities as they are age appropriate for both.

Is it possible that you are attempting to cover too much too quickly? K/1 kids should know some sight words with no more than 5 new ones per week for 1st and no more than 1-2 per week for K. (I use the Dolch list. There are 20 by the end of K and another 132 by end of 1st). With a marker and some index cards, you can make cheap sight word puzzles. One son can be putting his puzzles together while you work with the other. There's also rainbow writing which is independent (trace over the word with a crayon, saying the sound the letter makes in the word and then saying the whole word. Repeat with each color.) There's also writing their words in whipped cream or pudding which one can do independently while you work with the other. Just takes a quick glance to check. 

Kids learn to become better readers by reading a lot. So be sure to schedule time for each kid to read independently. One can be reading to you while the other reads to himself. After you've done it a while, you'll become very good at listening to one kid with one ear and the other kid with the other ear. You'll start doing it in other settings without realizing it which will make people at parties look at you funny as you're having conversations with all the guests simultaneously.  With beginning readers like you have, you're going to want books with very predictable patterns and just one or two lines of text. The Wright Group has some very good ones.

If you're constantly having to read every single thing for your kids, it could be that the curriculum you're using isn't a good fit. Young children tend to learn more when their learning is structured to look like play (games, puzzles, etc. ) than pencil-paper work like workbooks.

Just a couple of ideas off the top of my head. Sorry this is so long. Hope some of this is helpful to you.


----------



## motherhenshow

HillBetty, you are fine. Your kiddoes are fine. Everyone is fine 
I am currently homeschooling 4 sons, 17, 8, 6, and 5. My oldest learned to read (by himself, separate from school) when he was 8. My 8 year old just took off recently, and can now read anything. My 6 year old is still "sounding out" words. My 5 year old is practicing writing his letters and learning sounds.
All this to say:
My oldest has a full time job.
My 8 year old knows his multiplication tables and division tables. He is also knowledgable regarding fractions and cursive.
My 6 year old is studying 3rd grade math, and excelling.
My 5 year old wants to play, hates to practice handwriting, and wants to play. (I do not start Kindergarten until a child has turned 6. They are children, after all.) Better late than early!
Every child will eventually learn to read, do math, and write. Every child will learn science, history, etc. 
Sometimes, we have to be patient enough to wait for them to grow up enough to learn these things.
Patience is a virtue


----------



## HillBettyMama

motherhenshow said:


> HillBetty, you are fine. Your kiddoes are fine. Everyone is fine
> I am currently homeschooling 4 sons, 17, 8, 6, and 5. My oldest learned to read (by himself, separate from school) when he was 8. My 8 year old just took off recently, and can now read anything. My 6 year old is still "sounding out" words. My 5 year old is practicing writing his letters and learning sounds.
> All this to say:
> My oldest has a full time job.
> My 8 year old knows his multiplication tables and division tables. He is also knowledgable regarding fractions and cursive.
> My 6 year old is studying 3rd grade math, and excelling.
> My 5 year old wants to play, hates to practice handwriting, and wants to play. (I do not start Kindergarten until a child has turned 6. They are children, after all.) Better late than early!
> Every child will eventually learn to read, do math, and write. Every child will learn science, history, etc.
> Sometimes, we have to be patient enough to wait for them to grow up enough to learn these things.
> Patience is a virtue


Is there a hugs smilie? I know we're fine and I believe my oldes will read when ready to. They can describe multiplication concepts and figure out numbers of things per person since there are three of us etc.. so there are defiantly some not yet taught through school concepts in their minds. 
I'm going with a structured curriculum this year and I truly feel like it is very demanding and heavy in the language arts compared to what I feel they need to be doing. I almost want to just go through kindergarten language arts again and first grade everything else!


----------



## HillBettyMama

SLFarmMI said:


> I think you're putting a bit too much stress on yourself. You say you've only been doing G1 for a week and not making progress. Remember you're in a marathon not a sprint so you may be being too hard on yourself. I also wouldn't be worried about a possible processing disorder in your oldest at this point. (I've been a special education teacher for almost 20 years so I have some experience with non/poor readers.) I have kids of varying levels in my room so here are a few ideas that may help you.
> 
> How are his phonemic awareness skills? (Can he orally blend sounds into words (no print involved)? Can he orally take words apart into their sounds (if you say "cat" can he separate the sounds into /k/ /a/ /t/)? Can he determine if words rhyme and provide rhyming words? Can he orally change words into other words (for example, change "cat" into "cap")? Can he orally omit parts of words (say "hat" without the /t/)? Strong phonemic awareness skills are foundational to reading skills. If his skills here are weak, there are many wonderful activities and games to strengthen them. Google "phonemic awareness activities" and you'll find tons. Most of them are low or no cost. Once he learns how to do the games and activities, many of them he can do independently while you work with your younger son. Or your younger son can do the same activities as they are age appropriate for both.
> 
> Is it possible that you are attempting to cover too much too quickly? K/1 kids should know some sight words with no more than 5 new ones per week for 1st and no more than 1-2 per week for K. (I use the Dolch list. There are 20 by the end of K and another 132 by end of 1st). With a marker and some index cards, you can make cheap sight word puzzles. One son can be putting his puzzles together while you work with the other. There's also rainbow writing which is independent (trace over the word with a crayon, saying the sound the letter makes in the word and then saying the whole word. Repeat with each color.) There's also writing their words in whipped cream or pudding which one can do independently while you work with the other. Just takes a quick glance to check.
> 
> Kids learn to become better readers by reading a lot. So be sure to schedule time for each kid to read independently. One can be reading to you while the other reads to himself. After you've done it a while, you'll become very good at listening to one kid with one ear and the other kid with the other ear. You'll start doing it in other settings without realizing it which will make people at parties look at you funny as you're having conversations with all the guests simultaneously.  With beginning readers like you have, you're going to want books with very predictable patterns and just one or two lines of text. The Wright Group has some very good ones.
> 
> If you're constantly having to read every single thing for your kids, it could be that the curriculum you're using isn't a good fit. Young children tend to learn more when their learning is structured to look like play (games, puzzles, etc. ) than pencil-paper work like workbooks.
> 
> Just a couple of ideas off the top of my head. Sorry this is so long. Hope some of this is helpful to you.


Wow thanks! Your reply has been very helpful. I believe kids learn best through play and just plain life. For instance back on the farm when my youngest was two he learned to spell milk and cow because I would try to sneak out for morning milkinggs instead of taking the herd of littles with me so I would spell out what I was doing; however my oldest did not catch on.
There is a huge list of sight words the first grader should supposedly already know, more that we've gone over! I have them watch sight word shows every now and then and my youngest can read off more than the oldest when watching the show. 
As for phonics the oldest can rhyme but not separate sounds beyond first and last letter. This is only when hearing a word not seeing it. Youngest can point to letters on alphabet chart and say the sounds and letters, oldest can only say the letters. They can both draw a letter as art not handwritting (I hope that makes sense) and make an illustration with something that begins with the sound, but when oldest tries to write not draw a letter it is often upside down or backwards. Youngest can only write his name not words or letters unless tracing on important paperwork or library books then he excels at his writing skills...


----------



## SLFarmMI

HillBettyMama said:


> Wow thanks! Your reply has been very helpful. I believe kids learn best through play and just plain life. For instance back on the farm when my youngest was two he learned to spell milk and cow because I would try to sneak out for morning milkinggs instead of taking the herd of littles with me so I would spell out what I was doing; however my oldest did not catch on.
> There is a huge list of sight words the first grader should supposedly already know, more that we've gone over! Remember, that list of sight words is what kids should know at the end of their grade. Any curriculum that is telling you that a first grader should already have a huge list of known words isn't developmentally appropriate. The more they see and use their sight words in the context of reading actual text, the better they will remember them.I have them watch sight word shows every now and then and my youngest can read off more than the oldest when watching the show.
> As for phonics the oldest can rhyme but not separate sounds beyond first and last letter. This is only when hearing a word not seeing it. That sounds like where you, in my opinion, might want to start with your oldest. Put the phonics lessons aside for a bit and focus on strengthening those phonemic awareness skills. He needs to be able to manipulate sounds to develop a good reading foundation. The book Phonemic Awareness by Jo Fitzpatrick is a wonderful book to help develop these skills. Lots of games and activities. I use it in my classroom. I think you can get it on Amazon for less than $15.Youngest can point to letters on alphabet chart and say the sounds and letters, oldest can only say the letters. To help with letter sounds, try to link the letter with a motion. This link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9YdlfFJiQU demonstrates the motions that I use in my classroom. (No that's not me.  ) The motions come from an effective phonics program I use called F.A.S.T. You can Google FAST reading program and see what it is all about. Great program for phonics but lousy for comprehension and very expensive. But you can see the above video on Youtube for free which demonstrates the motions for the letter sounds. That may help your older son make the connection.They can both draw a letter as art not handwritting (I hope that makes sense) and make an illustration with something that begins with the sound, but when oldest tries to write not draw a letter it is often upside down or backwards. At his age, I wouldn't worry about them being upside down or backwards. Every young child I have ever met (general ed and special ed) begins by making their letters the wrong direction. It's developmental. Try linking the letter formation with a physical motion. There is a wonderful program called Handwriting Without Tears that really helps develop directionality with handwriting. Not sure of the cost but it might be something you may want to check into. It goes from beginning printing all the way up through cursive.Youngest can only write his name not words or letters unless tracing on important paperwork or library books then he excels at his writing skills...


In general, kids and reading fall into one of three camps. The first group is the kids that seem to just pick up reading from the air, the ones that seem like they were born reading. These kids could be dropped on a desert island with a pile of books and they would learn to read. The second group is the ones that pick it up with some good instruction. They need some help but they get it pretty quickly. The last group is the ones that make you want to tear your hair out. These are the ones that seem to make progress in millimeters. The ones that seem to make one small step forward and six leaps backward. The ones that make you question if you know what you're doing at all. But don't get discouraged -- they all, no matter what group they fall in, eventually learn to read. So have faith, it will happen, they will both eventually get it.


----------



## HillBettyMama

Ugh I am still so discouraged with my oldest lewrning how to read. Despite doing kindergarten phonics with both of them my five year old is ahead now! Oldest still is not making any progress with reading words. I can say a letter and they can tell me the sound words that begin with it etc. 
Everyone seems to be a critic! I am going to try to find a paediatrician that will test for dyslexia as that is the second most common suggestion. Second to to asking why don't I stop homeschooling etc...


----------



## SLFarmMI

HillBettyMama said:


> Ugh I am still so discouraged with my oldest lewrning how to read. Despite doing kindergarten phonics with both of them my five year old is ahead now! Oldest still is not making any progress with reading words. I can say a letter and they can tell me the sound words that begin with it etc.
> Everyone seems to be a critic! I am going to try to find a paediatrician that will test for dyslexia as that is the second most common suggestion. Second to to asking why don't I stop homeschooling etc...


Your pediatrician is not a good resource to use for evaluating for a learning disability. They do not have the training, experience or education in that area in order to evaluate. 

Without being able to watch and listen to your oldest read, it's difficult to advise you on how to proceed.


----------



## nosedirt

Hang in there Hill. You will make it through. We have home schooled for over 20 years. Four out of the house and two still at home. There are rough days for sure and we have wanted to give up a million times. But just take little bites. The older four picked it up easy. The last two, not so much. We thought of all sorts of things but in the end, we just needed to be patient with them. Now at 14, they read just fine and are doing well in their other subjects. Too much pressure is not good for you or for them. So the younger may learn to read first. No big deal. You've only been at it a couple months. It takes time. It will click with him when he is ready. Be careful of advice you take, everyone is an expert or so they think. I do think SLFarmMI is giving good advice and knows the drill. Wish I could offer more but just keep plugging away. Keep us posted.


----------



## gibbsgirl

Mine read and write independently much later.

Drawing and coloring books develop motor skills beautifully.

And, young ones can learn a ton being read too, and learn lots from TV, regardless of what it is. Pick good stuff!

Susan wise Bauer has a nice writing program. Probably too young to start. But, they could do it together and It's fairly user friendly.

Seriously, IMO ignore the negative opinions. And, I'd not stress about a medical diagnosis. Most drs will find something that needs treatment if you show up, regardless of it being correct or necessary.

You know your life best, so you have the make the call. Just tossing my ideas at ya.

PS, winter, especially February seems to be a tough, drudge, slow time of year for lots of homeschoolers, so if you find the same, you're in good company. It's not just you, lol.

Also, take time if you can and do lotrs of field trips, outings, outdoor stuff with your kids. They're at a great age to do it. And, they will learn lots that doesn't fit classroom schooling idea, but it's great learning.

They're close in age so there will be a lot they can do together eventually for curriculums.

From a Homeschool mama of five....been at it for years and years and years. Wouldn't want it any other way......

Self doubt is hard when others doubt you. And, its hard to break out of the expectations we're all so familiar with from classroom schooling.

Pray. Trust. And, when it feels frustrating, take a beat and try something a little different. Sometimes, small chanfes., even just putting a piece of curriculum away for a while, sometimes makes a bigger good impact than we realize later. Be well.


----------



## Vickivail98

HillBettyMama said:


> Ugh I am still so discouraged with my oldest lewrning how to read. Despite doing kindergarten phonics with both of them my five year old is ahead now! Oldest still is not making any progress with reading words. I can say a letter and they can tell me the sound words that begin with it etc.
> Everyone seems to be a critic! I am going to try to find a pediatrician that will test for dyslexia as that is the second most common suggestion. Second to to asking why don't I stop homeschooling etc...



My nephew struggled in all things related to reading until the age of 11 when he was finally diagnosed with dyslexia. Within 1 year of specialized assistance he has caught up and will read "for fun". He was in 4 separate schools who never caught it! I would contact your local school board, they are best equipped to provide the necessary testing or can tell you who will do it. Also, while you wait (it's a crazy slow process sometimes) look at the basic training techniques and see if you feel comfortable working with them. There is absolutely no harm in trying some of them, everyone learns differently. 
Also, your children are wonderful and you are blessed to be able to spend time with them, don't let societal pressure get you down!


----------



## HillBettyMama

I truly appreciate the kind words gals! I am just having my oldest sit in in the kindergarten phonics lessons. So far very little progress but no meltdowns or frustrations! Oth subjects are going great, aside from my nearly being hoarse at the end of eight hours of reading aloud each day I finally was able to get an appointment for a real assessment with a clinical psychologist. I am looking forward to learning more about learning and teaching if there is an issue.


----------



## mekasmom

I have two suggestions......1. Be at peace. All is well. She will read when it "clicks". She is fine. If she doesn't read by herself then read to her. Put your finger under each word and say it. Use small words like the "Sally, Dick, and Jane" readers of the old days.'' Go. Go, go, go. Dick, go. Help, Help" and more importantly 2. Read Dr Moore's books. Play games, read to her, and do it until she is ready to read. Just read all for Dr. Moore's books. Dr Moore did not overly worry about kids not reading until age 10-12 if needed.


----------



## MCJam

I would highly recommend a book for you called "Your Child's Growing MInd" by Jane M. Healy. It is all about brain development and learning. It helped me to really relax with my children. The basic gist is that all children learn at different rates, depending much on how their brain develops. We give children a wide age variable when learning to walk or talk, anywhere from 9 months to 18 months is perfectly acceptable for these skills and no one says that the child is "learning disabled" because they are later than some. We accept a wide age range for potty training as well, all considered normal. Academic skills are no different and often the age spread of ability is in years, not months. A few children will learn to read at 4, most between 5 and 7, and there are a few who just will not get it until 10. 

The beauty of homeschooling is that we can and should relax and let them learn when their brains are ready. When their brains have developed sufficiently, we cannot stop them from learning. One of the major problems in institutional schooling is that the children are forced to fit into the schools agenda and time table for learning. If the child gets it, great, but if they are indeed just not developmentally ready, they are told that they are just lazy, dumb or not trying hard enough, and they believe it. Very sad. By the time their brain is actually ready, they have given up and believe that they cannot. Please don't go down that road.

Just read quality literature to your kids regularly, show them how to use books to find out about what they want to know and they will learn, maybe just later than some other kid. If you love to read, they will too. 

Our job as homeschool parents is to teach them HOW to learn, not necessarily fill them full of facts. Give them the tools when they are ready and watch them fly!

My homeschooled children are 19, 17 (both graduated), 11, 9 and 5. I have had 5 different learners, but they are all doing it ! 

Relax, Enjoy and remember to smell the roses.

MCJam

PS 8 hours a day is WAAAY too long! Remember much of the time in institutional school is just the logistics of organizing the large groups, lunch and discipline. They are usually in session just 6 hours including recess, lunch, gym and art. The rest of the time away from home is the bus ride. We typically are done with academics no later than noon. Keep it fun!


----------



## CalicoPrairie

I haven't read the whole thread, so if I am repeating anything, I apologize.

I would skip the sight words and just go with teaching phonics. I used Common Sense Press's Learning Language Arts Through Literature, The Blue Book. If I were in your position, I would start both of your kids there and get through that. Your older child will probably pick it up quicker than your younger (but maybe not, depending on the children), but they ought to be able to both be reading by the end of the curriculum. I used this curriculum for all 3 of my kids, and they were readers by the time we were finished.

Incidentally, I don't recommend any of the books beyond the Blue Book, not heavy enough on grammar, but the Blue Book is outstanding for learning phonics in a systematic way. Good luck!


----------



## Maura

Do you play music? Classical music, such as ballet? Classical jazz? Big band? This type of music helps with phonemic awareness as well as math. If either of your children are strong audio learners, visual learning is harder and music will help. That is, singing along with the songs (musicals are good for this). Worry less about sight words and more about phonics. With phonics they are decoding. With sight words (memorizing) they are not decoding and are using a different part of the brain.

If they can&#8217;t quite get individual sounds- k-a-t for cat. Try words. How many words are in this sentence: Go outside&#8230;. We like to play&#8230;. I love you.


----------



## HillBettyMama

Here is an update, we were denied by our insurance to cover dyslexia testing because it is not deemed medically necessary. The doctors office suggested I outs children in the brick and mortar public elementary school and if the school recommended testing, probably within a year, they could have it covered by insurance.
Ugh! I have kept focusing on reading and comprehension, learning more of the letters as art, making sounds without looking a the letters etc. When not looking at letters my oldest can now sound out a few words and spell them , but when looking at letters or trying to write says or makes the wrong letters. I am going to research how to teach reading to a dyslexic child even though we can not get the testing. I am also going to start researching charter schools to see if any are not so bad and offer part time at school and part time at home. I know it's not really homeschooling because I will not be in charge of curriculum and hours etc, but it might be what we have to do to make things work.
Oh and we listens classical music, jazz, country and blues a lot as well as several dance breaks to oldies rocks and roll to break up the sitting and studying with activeness.


----------



## SLFarmMI

HillBettyMama said:


> Here is an update, we were denied by our insurance to cover dyslexia testing because it is not deemed medically necessary. The doctors office suggested I outs children in the brick and mortar public elementary school and if the school recommended testing, probably within a year, they could have it covered by insurance.
> Ugh! I have kept focusing on reading and comprehension, learning more of the letters as art, making sounds without looking a the letters etc. When not looking at letters my oldest can now sound out a few words and spell them , but when looking at letters or trying to write says or makes the wrong letters. I am going to research how to teach reading to a dyslexic child even though we can not get the testing. I am also going to start researching charter schools to see if any are not so bad and offer part time at school and part time at home. I know it's not really homeschooling because I will not be in charge of curriculum and hours etc, but it might be what we have to do to make things work.
> Oh and we listens classical music, jazz, country and blues a lot as well as several dance breaks to oldies rocks and roll to break up the sitting and studying with activeness.


Your doctor's office is somewhat misinformed. If your child is in public school and testing is determined to be necessary, it will cost you nothing. The school will do the testing. It's all part of FAPE (Free Appropriate Public Education). 

I have had pretty good success with teaching decoding skills using a program called FAST (www.tattumreading.com). It's pretty pricey though and there really is no comprehension component but it is very good for teaching decoding. It borrows heavily from other programs but, as a complete unit, it's pretty good.


----------

